

PHP Woes - ucheokeke
http://uokeke.com/blog/?p=93

======
zdw
News flash: A programming language requires knowledge of it's standard library
of functions, and can be used in less than clean/optimal ways.

PHP is where it is because it's easy to install, works fairly well, has a
huge/comprehensive built in library, and is usable by many types of people. It
also has solid documentation on it's website.

If you're really worried about this, use a framework, or templating engine.
Smarty is a relatively lightweight solution for splitting logic from
presentation, and also handles caching for you.

~~~
ucheokeke
Thanks, I'll consider using Smarty. How about running background processes?
What's the accepted way to implement them?

~~~
pan69
I don't think you can. PHP doesn't really run in a server like Java and .NET
do. Zend does have a Server product
(<http://www.zend.com/en/products/server>), I never tried it but it might
offer background processes. I normally just use cron to trigger a url.

~~~
thwarted
Or you can use cron to run a script written in PHP.

------
BerislavLopac
Dear Lord. This article shows so much ignorance about programming in general.
If I was hiring, I wouldn't touch you with a ten foot pole...

~~~
ucheokeke
Please clarify on what aspects of the article you deemed ignorant?

~~~
hlidotbe
Like thinking Intelissense is a language feature for instance, or trying to
shoehorn an inherently web language into general purpose and complaining (it's
doable, everybody does it but you have to accept it was not meant to).

~~~
ucheokeke
Sorry if it came off that way, I'll reword that part of the article as it
seems to be misinterpreted. I understand that intellisense is a feature of an
IDE, and not the language. I use netbeans with PHP, and it does have auto-
complete. What I meant was that the code format used in C# was easier to
use(maybe I am just used to it) than PHP's style.

I initially wrote the app in C#ASP.NET(2.0) but had trouble getting it to work
well on the server with mono(problems with GDI), so I switched to PHP and used
it as a learning experience. Perhaps I should have used a more general purpose
language, but at the time I was unaware of the limitations of PHP.

------
bhiggins
PHP: by amateurs, for amateurs

